# Disney Orchestral Medley - A Blast from the Past.



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 7, 2022)

Hey friends! I'm so happy to share this Disney medley with you, containing many of my favourites. Please enjoy, and thanks in advance for watching!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 11, 2022)

Starting a breakdown series going over every aspect of this mockup! Enjoy


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 14, 2022)

Part 2 - Disney style sample libraries is now up!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 18, 2022)

Hey all! Part 3 is now live - going over lush string arranging and texture. Enjoy!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 23, 2022)

Woodwinds time!


----------



## XORRO (Apr 23, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey friends! I'm so happy to share this Disney medley with you, containing many of my favourites. Please enjoy, and thanks in advance for watching!



Great as usual


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 23, 2022)

XORRO said:


> Great as usual


Thank you!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 25, 2022)

Warm Disney brass:


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 2, 2022)

Hi friends, part 6 and 7 are now uploaded!

Part 6: 



Part 7:


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 6, 2022)

Here's parts 8 and 9!

Part 8:



Part 9:


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 7, 2022)

Last but not least, part 10!


----------



## dyvoid (May 7, 2022)

Really great Chris. The track is just perfect and I've enjoyed the detailed breakdown, very educational. Thanks so much for all your work!


----------



## PeterN (May 8, 2022)

I agree with CineOrch for harmony/underscore, and wish they made one for all chords, and various chord combinations. Not only major minor and the 7th. Like, even some jazz style you find in Bond movies. Sus2, Sus4, 9dim whatever, and the bass note switched etc. Can't believe this library with complete orch chords in various combinations is still not out there. You could tag that 500 USD/EUR and Id be drooling for it.

Thanks for series Chris!


----------



## handz (May 9, 2022)

PeterN said:


> I agree with CineOrch for harmony/underscore, and wish they made one for all chords, and various chord combinations. Not only major minor and the 7th. Like, even some jazz style you find in Bond movies. Sus2, Sus4, 9dim whatever, and the bass note switched etc. Can't believe this library with complete orch chords in various combinations is still not out there. You could tag that 500 USD/EUR and Id be drooling for it.
> 
> Thanks for series Chris!


Yeah, it is surprising that sample world still lacks a ton of libs I would think would be done to death now. Hollywoodwinds is another example, why the hell there is not something like Hollywoodwinds but 10x larger? Instead we are getting 10 string libraries a year nobody really needs anymore


----------



## ed buller (May 9, 2022)

Dude....you da man !

thanks

x


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 9, 2022)

dyvoid said:


> Really great Chris. The track is just perfect and I've enjoyed the detailed breakdown, very educational. Thanks so much for all your work!


I'm so glad you enjoyed it. Thank you for watching the series!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 9, 2022)

PeterN said:


> I agree with CineOrch for harmony/underscore, and wish they made one for all chords, and various chord combinations. Not only major minor and the 7th. Like, even some jazz style you find in Bond movies. Sus2, Sus4, 9dim whatever, and the bass note switched etc. Can't believe this library with complete orch chords in various combinations is still not out there. You could tag that 500 USD/EUR and Id be drooling for it.
> 
> Thanks for series Chris!


Yes, that's always been my one gripe with it!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 9, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Dude....you da man !
> 
> thanks
> 
> x


Haha thanks Ed!


----------



## reflekshun8 (May 13, 2022)

Thank you so much for sharing this, this is truly beautiful! And I love all these walkthroughs, I'm gonna be checking em all out. I know a lot about midi orchestration but there's always so much more to learn! Thanks again


----------



## Kevin63101 (May 15, 2022)

Chris,
I always enjoy your fabulous reviews -- this Disney Medley walk thru of MIDI orchestration has been extra special. As a non-pro, I've learned many technique details from watching these. 

Not only very talented, you're a great educator. Really appreciate you sharing your gifts and insights.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 15, 2022)

reflekshun8 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this, this is truly beautiful! And I love all these walkthroughs, I'm gonna be checking em all out. I know a lot about midi orchestration but there's always so much more to learn! Thanks again


You're so welcome!!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 15, 2022)

Kevin63101 said:


> Chris,
> I always your fabulous reviews -- this Disney Medley walk thru of MIDI orchestration has been extra special. As a non-pro, I've learned many technique details from watching these.
> 
> Not only very talented, you're a great educator. Really appreciate you sharing your gifts and insights.


Thanks so much!!


----------

